# GRRRRRRR!!!!!



## hierodula (Dec 6, 2012)

My female is calling, and i have 3 males that each are having trouble. Male 1 mounts the female, but can't connect his abdomen to hers, ive waited two days and its never happened. Male 2 runs after the female, like hes about to mount, but then he loses interest and flies away. Male 3 just runs away. So irritating! They are all well fed and full, but no mating!!!!  Any advice?


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2012)

what species?

i would keep them in separate rooms for a few days

keep the males well hydrated BUT DONT FEED THEM!! i've seen males whos abdomens are SO fat from food they cant bend properly and thus can't connect


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

Put male 2 on top of the female manually. That's what I do when I have that problem. Worked every time so far.

Edit: I see they're Wahlbergiis. Those might be harder to mate. Have no experience there. Though you were talking about the majusculas. Your user name probably biased me in that direction.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> what species?
> 
> i would keep them in separate rooms for a few days
> 
> keep the males well hydrated BUT DONT FEED THEM!! i've seen males whos abdomens are SO fat from food they cant bend properly and thus can't connect


That's got to be one of the funniest evolutionary problems I've heard of!


----------



## twolfe (Dec 6, 2012)

I've mated 9/10 wahlbergii females in the past 12 months. Sometimes it's challenging. How long has it been since your males molted to adults? I sometimes have to leave the male and females in a net together and give them time. Only about 25% of the time has the male mounted the female right away. If the female hasn't been mated and if she has been spraying pheromones and is well fed, there is less risk that she'll eat the male. Of course, there's always that risk. They often mate later in the evening.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 6, 2012)

the female is a bit over two weeks old, and the males are 3 weeks old.


----------



## hierodula (Dec 6, 2012)

all right tammy, i put male 2 on top of the female and he mounted. YAy! hopefully they connect!


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2012)

hierodula said:


> all right tammy, i put male 2 on top of the female and he mounted. YAy! hopefully they connect!


me too! i want some babies!


----------



## hierodula (Dec 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> me too! i want some babies!


youll get them... hopefully


----------



## hierodula (Dec 6, 2012)

was reviewing for an Ap Bio test, and i looked over and saw connection! yay!!!! plus the male has some nice red tones, so maybe itll be passed to his offspring! :clover: :clap:


----------



## agent A (Dec 6, 2012)

hierodula said:


> was reviewing for an Ap Bio test, and i looked over and saw connection! yay!!!! plus the male has some nice red tones, so maybe itll be passed to his offspring! :clover: :clap:


Nice! My male had cool green but tammy isnt sure if he connected


----------



## hierodula (Dec 6, 2012)

hah! that would be awesome! a special line of christmas colored wallies


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 6, 2012)

hierodula said:


> was reviewing for an Ap Bio test, and i looked over and saw connection! yay!!!! plus the male has some nice red tones, so maybe itll be passed to his offspring! :clover: :clap:


The one you manually molted? Told you?


----------



## hierodula (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh ya


----------

